# Legs I have owned



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I had my right leg amputated 8 years ago above the knee and my left leg amputated last year below knee no exciting story behind it involving sharks or fast bikes I was just bad luck and had aneurysms . It hasnt really stopped me doing much in fact I tend to do more things now than I did when I had two legs , I have been kayaking , taken up Target shooting as a hobby and have owned two rimfire rifles my latest hobby is riding a handcycle at my local sports complex where I can use their hand bike for free . I thought I would share with you some of the legs I have owned over the last 8 years as you can see by the legs I have a rather good sense of humour


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Good on you mate, Snap On one looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Sounds like a winning attitude to me 

One of my all time favourite book characters is a pegleg. Chairman Jaun Cabrillo. He kicks butt! I like his smugglers leg.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

That is one unexpected thread title but some great pictures!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

good for you, you are an inspiration :notworthy:


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

What a great thread, Have you thought about speaking to people who have lost a limb?

Seems like you would be the ideal person, Especially with younger people. Not many have the amazing attitude and outlook that you possess.

Now as you are on the watch forum, How about a Rolex leg next time :toot:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm no inspiration I'm just a bloke that gets on with the cards I'm dealt , i have spoke to a few of the newbies at physio and explained to them that its not the end of their life but the start of a new one.

my leg made an excellent rest for rifle shooting i have a photo somewhere and they make brilliant ice buckets to put bottles of wine in , you get a few funny looks from ppl in a pub when i do that :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jsud2002 said:


> I'm no inspiration I'm just a bloke that gets on with the cards I'm dealt , i have spoke to a few of the newbies at physio and explained to them that its not the end of their life but the start of a new one.
> 
> my leg made an excellent rest for rifle shooting i have a photo somewhere and they make brilliant ice buckets to put bottles of wine in , you get a few funny looks from ppl in a pub when i do that :laugh:


 I can't do a "like" anymore, but have one anyroad. :wink:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Ha ha cheers Stan :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Stan said:


> I can't do a "like" anymore, but have one anyroad. :wink:


 yes and a well deserved +1


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Funny......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Great attitude mate, nice one :thumbsup:

Love the Snap On leg :biggrin:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

That looks like some rather well engineered technology there, certainly look built to last anyway.

Are they doing motor-driven ones yet, like Steve Austin had?


----------



## AVFC (Aug 21, 2015)

The Asian style one is a cracker.Bet it makes the real leg look boring.!!lol.good on ya..


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

The orange one is a cheeky little number. :laugh:

rhino2k suggested a rolex one next, after seeing some of your watches may I suggest HMT instead, solid get on with the job watches, like you yourself seem to be :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:notworthy:

Can you smuggle watches in 'em?

Great attitude to life, I am in awe of folks like yourself!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Some great legs buddy Surley you need a tag heuer one or a breitling :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for the positive comments guys but no fancy watch based legs for me I go for thr fake carbon wrap legs now. Hopefully due a new leg in a month or three but this is a below the knee leg which I call Stampy all the ones in the photos are for my above knee amp leg which i call Stubsy


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

That's the way to do it.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Stampy and Stubsy............you got the title to a Childrens story there with two angry Bunny Rabbits as the stars :biggrin:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just got back from a check up at hospital and they told me I can have a new leg :thumbsup: now I just need to decide what colour carbon wrap to get


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Orange would go with a Monster! :yes:


----------



## Andern (Oct 28, 2015)

The snap on one is my favourite, sometimes I think people live more when they have been faced with adversity. The things that have happened have turned into a positive. Had they not you might just take life for granted and sit watching emmerdale farm instead of having so many hobbies


----------



## EchoSevenNine (Jan 21, 2016)

How you liking the target shooting?

I did it for a few years, indoor, 25mtr.

1st day there i shot a 92/100. The guy that was training me couldn't believe it, reckoned i had a natural flair, blah blah. Bought a load of gear, Anschutz 1913, spotting scope, jacket, glove, sling, the lot, was shooting 98/100 within 2 months then gave it all up... What a knob!

Hope you stick it longer than me!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I gave it up after 2 years lol I did enjoy it but felt the crowd of members are not my type too much of a tight knit club. New range opening less than a mile from where I live do hoping to join it , still kept my custom built air rifle its up in the loft


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> I gave it up after 2 years lol I did enjoy it but felt the crowd of members are not my type too much of a tight knit club. New range opening less than a mile from where I live do hoping to join it , still kept my custom built air rifle its up in the loft


 I felt a similar way about my local range. It was more of a social club and a committee who were narrow minded. I wanted to do pest control but laws are so harsh now I gave up. My area has so many rabbits they are a serious risk due to running out in front on cars. And now there are 200kg wild hogs running around writing off cars are seriously harming motorists


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great attitude in the face of adversity. Go for it my friend. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Great attitude and sense of humour.

Reminds me of this marine who was a Liverpool fan. Lost his leg in Afghanistan and woke up to find only half his tattoo left



Fortunately he shared the surgeons sense of humour! He was on Tattoo Fixers, my guilty pleasure trash tv


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Bruce said:


> good for you, you are an inspiration :notworthy:


 My son is also a double amputee(one above and one below knee).....We are constantly amazed at the things he is able to do....high ropes course on the army training ground, rides his Triumph Speed Triple to work, also does target shooting and goes deer stalking in country that would test any person .......One of his favourite ploys when he travels is to take his legs off in the plane and watch the looks on persons faces sitting next to him. His sense of humour like yours *jsud2002*, is also amazing...... :thumbsup:

kia kaha friend.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey John.....looks like you have things under control  . I used to use,rifles and pistols when you could take them out without getting shot :taz:

I still have a target pistol ( air) and an original Webley Senior and original box and rreceipt from 1960, spare barrel and a new mainspring.

All the best......Rog


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> Great attitude and sense of humour.
> 
> Reminds me of this marine who was a Liverpool fan. Lost his leg in Afghanistan and woke up to find only half his tattoo left
> 
> ...


 Scott my surgeon also had a sence of humour and amputated my tattoo'd lady










Alexsus I am so glad to read about other amputees that simply get on with things your son sounds like an inspiration to us all . I have found that having a sence of humour helps a lot .


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just got back from hospital after collecting my new leg , its a nice blue one :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Just got back from hospital after collecting my new leg , its a nice blue one :thumbsup:


 how about a blue modded 007 to match?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bruce said:


> how about a blue modded 007 to match?


 How about you stop teasing me with ideas :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> How about you stop teasing me with ideas :laugh:


 :rofl:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Electric blue...........you got it John :thumbsup:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

You sir are an inspriation.

How about (apologies if suggested before) getting a watch mechanism printed as a wrap... make it look like your leg is a mechanical movement/automaton, all cogs and springs etc!

all the best


----------

